# R-E-S-P-E-C-T



## Dario (Nov 15, 2006)

Remember Aritha Franklin? [}]

We seem to need to be reminded that we need to respect what others do, use, make, say, etc...as long as they are not harming anyone. 

We need to stop pushing down someones throat what we think is right.  It is possible that we are wrong and they are right AND even if they are wrong...that is their prerogative/choice.

Wood/Plastic
VS/non-VS
HF/Jet/Delta/etc
Manual/CNC
Grinder/Hone
B2B/non-B2B
Finish/no finish
Segmented/plain solid wood
Skew/Gouge
CA/Enduro/Lacquer/FP/etc
Pen/Bowl
etc.
etc.

Let us learn to accept their choice and stop belittling others.

I know I am guilty of it myself...sometimes   For those, please accept my apologies.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, I would rather listen to Donna Summers than Aretha Franklin!  Why are you pushing Aretha on all the rest of us??

Seriously, excellent post, Dario; I hope many of us read it and take it to heart.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 15, 2006)

Amen, Dario.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

So much for spirited debate.
OK from now on all ice cream other than vanilla will be banned from this earth.
There see what a lovely world it is now?[]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 15, 2006)

Eagle, that works for me as long as I can still add "stuff" to it.[]


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree too Dario, but I must have been asleep at the wheel again and missed the bad tempered moods.  Of course, they may have hit me between the eyes and I was too thick headed to see them.[B)]


----------



## Skye (Nov 15, 2006)

I demand respect for Bryers Coffee ice cream!

I must have missed it too.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />I demand respect for Bryers Coffee ice cream!


Which part ofVanilla don't you understand?No other opinions, no other choices.
I selected vanilla because it is non offensive.
They don't make an ice cream that tastes like water, even if they did, its vanilla!


----------



## Dario (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />So much for spirited debate.
> OK from now on all ice cream other than vanilla will be banned from this earth.
> There see what a lovely world it is now?[]



Exactly the opposite.

We can have as much flavor we want....just don't tell me/others what flavor I/we should eat. []


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 15, 2006)

How can we just have Vanilla??????



<br />


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />How can we just have Vanilla??????
> 
> 
> <br />



Becasue.That is what Dario wants.
Only vanilla and there is no debate.
It will be boring but that why I chose vanilla.


----------



## Mudder (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Hey, I would rather listen to Donna Summers than Aretha Franklin!  Why are you pushing Aretha on all the rest of us??
> 
> Seriously, excellent post, Dario; I hope many of us read it and take it to heart.



The heck with Donna & Aretha I say.

For me...I'll put on the black album and crank up,

SAD BUT TRUE!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Also because your tutorial is buried so deep no one can find it unless they knew it was on the "articles" page back in the days when we only had one page of articles and the first one was the corn cob I think.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13730


----------



## Dario (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> Becasue.That is what Dario wants.
> Only vanilla and there is no debate.
> It will be boring but that why I chose vanilla.



Are you serious??? [?]

If so, you totally missed my point...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 15, 2006)

Well Said Dario

FWIW I always liked chocolate and vanilla swirl on a sugar cone


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />So much for spirited debate.





> Debate or debating is a formal method of interactive and position representational argument. Debate is a broader form of argument than logical argument, since it includes persuasion which appeals to the emotional responses of an audience, and rules enabling people to discuss and decide on differences, within a framework defining how they will interact.


Even in spirited debating, you don't attack the person for their belief.  That's called argumentum ad hominem. That's just one of the logical fallacies that causes spirited debate to become useless argument. 

If you really want to have spirited debate, learn and use the rules of logic. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_fallacy  

Note that none of these rules includes "because I said so" , "any other way would be ridiculous" or "so's your mother".


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## txbob (Nov 15, 2006)

Is this a great place or what? Dario, you done good.

Vanilla is ok, but it's gotta be Blue Bell brand, made with milk from contented cows that live in Texas. That left coast ice cream just isn't as good.

txbob [8D]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 15, 2006)

With all due respect, Bob, it has to be Blue Bunny brand![^]


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 15, 2006)

Dario, as any soul fan would know, its Reetha.

I don't think you are saying that you don't want debates.  What I am hearing from you is that you don't want attacking dialogue.

Am I reading you wrong?

And No Coffee ice cream!!!  That's just evil.[}]


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 15, 2006)

gerry and bob, you are both wrong.  Texas Milk?  Doesn't that come out of the cow curdled?  Take it from a cheesehead.  Wisconsin milk is what is needed.  In the winter is come out of the cow as ice cream.


----------



## Dario (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />Dario, as any soul fan would know, its Reetha.
> 
> I don't think you are saying that you don't want debates.  What I am hearing from you is that you don't want attacking dialogue.
> ...



Chris,

Debates are good...what I don't want is forcing others basically saying "MY WAY IS THE ONLY WAY" kind of thing.

In short...FREEDOM OF CHOICE [] without being judged, belittled, etc.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm with SKYE..... Bryers Coffe Icecream.... sometimes with Kalua topping.

Sammy, my snowshoe kitten votes yes also..[}][]


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dario,
Way to stick up for us.  I'm in complete agreement with Lou, except that my hominym grits don't argue or do addition.[]  Don't worry about Eagle, he's sharp as a tack, but he likes his grits hot and spicey.  I hope everyone can follow my wiseacre sense of humor.  I never claimed to be witty, but I do try.


Jeff,
Thanks for fixing the smiley placement.  I love it.
Rob


----------



## pete00 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dario
good words....

Man if i could only bring this group to my therapy sessions and write a book,  id be rich.......[][][]


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dario,

You made a good post and in some respects I agree with you.  We should have respect for the person making the post, but not necessarily for his/her idea.  People should never be attacked.  There should be no place for that here.

However, when it comes to opinions about tools, technique, etc., we need to grow thicker skin.  So what if someone says that their way is the only way or that my idea is wrong.  Why should I be offended by that or let it bother me?  Heck, maybe my idea is wrong.  If nothing else, I can choose not to believe what they have shared.

Keep in mind that the written word does not capture tone very well, so don't try to read any into a post.  Read the words at face value.  Accept them, reject them or ponder them, but don't get upset over them.

Life is too short.

jeff


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />Dario
> good words....
> 
> Man if i could only bring this group to my therapy sessions and write a book,  id be rich.......[][][]


About those sessions...
Are you runnnig them or attending them?[^]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Dario,
> Way to stick up for us.  I'm in complete agreement with Lou, except that my hominym grits don't argue or do addition.[]  Don't worry about Eagle, he's sharp as a tack, but he likes his grits hot and spicey.  I hope everyone can follow my wiseacre sense of humor.  I never claimed to be witty, but I do try.
> 
> ...


I hate grits.
There is absolutely no nutriional reason to eat grits.
It is corn soaked in lye that is ground up into a meal.
Also known as hominy.
Think about what happens after you eat corn on the cob.
Heck your digestive system cannot even process it.
What do  you think it does to you AFTER it has been soaked in lye?
AS far as spicy foods they do like me.
There I feel better now.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Well Said Dario
> 
> FWIW I always liked chocolate and vanilla swirl on a sugar cone



Nope, white chocolate mousse on a waffle cone is far better!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but Will... white chocolate is an oxymoron


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Might have know a Connecticut Yankee would cause problems in any court! []  Any proud Southerner knows that hominy is the slow cooked kernels served in their own "gravy".  It is delicious!  Grits, or as the people of South Carolina call the dish, hominy grits, is the ground up hominy corn slow cooked into the spectacular side dish that makes breakfast special.  Now if all you have tried is the "instant" tasteless white grits imitation, you can be forgiven for your mistaken impressions.

Before we start down the slippery slope of damage to the system, remember we ALL live in glass houses on that subject! [][][]

OK, Dario, hit us again with the peacemaker post! [8D]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dario, I'm in total agreement with you, I,ve seen TOO many Flames on this site. Lets at least be cordial in our debates and respect other peoples opinions.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 15, 2006)

I totally agree with you Dario.  You made a great point.  As a matter of fact, how many times do we read someone saying something like "it's just how I do it .... I'm certain you'll hear lots of other ideas for doing it some other way."  It almost sounds like we're apologizing and we shouldn't.  
So, to operationalize what you're trying to say, when somebody gives their opinion, go ahead and respond to the opinion in a respectful manner without treating the person in a demeaning manner. Right?


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 15, 2006)

All you ice cream brand name callers are LOONY; not to mention WRONG!!!!! If it ain't homemade, it ain't worth eatin'. [}][]

Oh my... I think I just broke the premise of this post. [:I][:0]

Sorry, Dario, I just couldn't help myself. One can still have a different opinion and respect others. But we are all human and there will always be those who choose to get or be offended by anything. JMO []


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 16, 2006)

You guys are so funny, I love It!!!!!![}][}][][}][}]


----------



## jeff (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> Also because your tutorial is buried so deep no one can find it unless they knew it was on the "articles" page back in the days when we only had one page of articles and the first one was the corn cob I think.


Go to the search page, select "The Library" in the "Search Forum" drop down and put ice cream in the search box and the topic comes up with the words "ice cream" highlighted. 

I know it ain't perfect, but right now it works.

One complaint per day about the search function is your limit, and this make number three! You owe me two days of no griping about how crappy the search function is. []


----------



## Mudder (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> Might have know a Connecticut Yankee would cause problems in any court!



Careful what you say or I'll drive to Pensy and kick you in the shin! [}]

I'm a Yankee and proud of it! Remember, we won the war! [!]


----------



## Skye (Nov 16, 2006)

Rhode Island in da hizzouse!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Where were the other two?
Don't you count how many times I <b>compliment</b> you on  how great the search function is?
Maybe that is the problem.
It works so good that when I can't find something I get frustrated.
My comment about Bills article was meant tongue in cheek!I could have said the same thing about Russes site on the home page, best kept IAP secret.
Ligten up Jeff![]


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />All you ice cream brand name callers are LOONY; not to mention WRONG!!!!! If it ain't homemade, it ain't worth eatin'. [}][]
> 
> Oh my... I think I just broke the premise of this post. [:I][:0]
> ...



We make 3 freezers of ice cream for the 4th of July each year.  We'd make it more, but I can't figure out how to hook the crank up to my lathe.  White Mountain baby!


----------



## pssherman (Nov 16, 2006)

I think the best ice cream is the kind that is piled high in a bowl right in front of you. About to get eaten.

Paul in AR


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2006)

Radio waves are a byproduct of electricity that Thomas Edison and Alexander Gram Bell considered a nausence.
Post it notes where an accidental descovery in the attempt to develop better adhesives.
Ivory soap was created from an accident in a factory. a vat of soap was left cooking over night or somethign like that. a completely unacceptable procedure at the time.
It is actually pretty easy to share your thoughts and ideas without putting down others. Just keep your comments about yourself. use word like. I think, I do, Or I like. "My experience has been" is also a good one. Be careful when you use words like you, your or they, pay extra attention when using them that they will not offend.
sharing is good, trying new ways to do things is very good. feeling like it can't be shared is not.
By the way, take away my chocolate ice cream and I'll start banning all ice cream. start a movment to eliminate cows. Oh yea that one has already been done. fine I'll start an activists group to flatten all spoons.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pssherman_
> <br />I think the best ice cream is the kind that is piled high in a bowl right in front of you. About to get eaten.
> 
> Paul in AR


It is a known fact there are no calories when eaten directly out of the container.
X amount of calories per serving.Don't measure out the serving...
No calories.
Same thing works for busted chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## TBone (Nov 16, 2006)

Dario, excellent post.  To Dario's post, Jeff ADDED an excellent point.  Put them together and they make good words to remember


> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />However, when it comes to opinions .....we need to grow thicker skin.


Debates and differing points of view are good, they make us think.  BUT, debates are respectful, arguments are not and help nothing but the sale of blood pressure medication.

Now for the important parts  []



> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />All you ice cream brand name callers are LOONY; not to mention WRONG!!!!! If it ain't homemade, it ain't worth eatin'. [}][]


AMEN BROTHER BILLY, tell it like it is!





> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />I'm a Yankee and proud of it! Remember, we won the war! [!]



Who said it was over??  [][}]

And the only reason you need for eating grits is because they're GOOD!  []


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />And the only reason you need for eating grits is because they're GOOD!  []



Especially with cheese in them! []


----------



## TBone (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Hot cheese grits on a cold morning  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that'll get you up and going.  And when it starts to cool, you have extra glue  []


----------



## Nolan (Nov 16, 2006)

Well said! Thats why there are so many choices in life---- otherwise we would all be driving one white brand X car and wearing social uniforms and living in a grey houses.
Nolan


----------



## woodbutcher (Nov 16, 2006)

Personally I feel spirited debate can be enlightening. I have observed and at times participated in some lively discussions. These discussions allow a flow of details that otherwise would be left unstated. I can RESPECTFULLY disagree with a persons position without name calling or insults. At the same time it is up to me to be tolerable of others ideals and or positions. As I have stated before I consider everyone on this website my personal friend. I think this is the best site of it's kind on the internet. I look forward to Eagles next expressions. To me he is the Jimmy Spencer of pen turning. (I mean that in a favrorable way)[] I could go on but I'm sure you get the point. We are the website and the web site is us. 
Jim


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 16, 2006)

Anyone know what Cream of Wheat is?  Crumbly bacon, cheese, black pepper, and a few shakes of Tabasco go in grits...Unless there is shrimp in it...MMMMMMMm


----------



## bob393 (Nov 16, 2006)

Yup: That's what makes us all different.[}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Cheese grits are best when served with fresh chicken-fried backstrap at deer camp!! [^]


----------



## Alexander (Mar 22, 2007)

Show me someone is right everytime, and I will show you someone is wrong at least once !


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Sean, I have never made a mistake.  I thought I did once, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Bill, I never said you HAVE made a mistake, it may be several years before that ever happens !![]


----------

